# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Seattle Reptile in Everett

## Valentine Pirate

Hey guys!
Was wandering around craigslist the other day and saw an add for a store in Everett called Seattle Reptile. Seems like they have quite the variety, has anyone been there or have any other info? I was thinking about checking it out on my way down to Puyallup for the NWCBE. Anacortes to down there is quite the drive xP

----------


## JenniferLM

Has anyone been to this place yet?  If so, how is it?

----------


## RestlessRobie

Stopprd in to have a look a rather small store friendly staff but they had mostly Turtles a few pythons and some lizzards but A lot of turtles oh forgot to mention the turtles.
Robbie

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Gotta update this after cruising through this section of the forum for the first time in a long time! 

I use these guys as a primary source of feeders nowadays and they're a solid shop  :Good Job:  Very friendly staff and they've recently changed the layout of the shop and added some new inventory! Picked up a T from them last time I went and I'm totally happy with both the quality of animals they sell and the supplies they provide. Good place!

----------

